

PS3 hacker Geohot asks for support - fwdbureau
http://geohotgotsued.blogspot.com/

======
raz0r
Ohhh poor baby, isn't he posting his name on every possible forum on the
Internet talking about how he, the biggest "hacker" of all time hacked the PS3
anymore? Not funny anymore eh? I think he deserves what he got, that's what
happens when you're young, stupid and looking for fame.

~~~
wccrawford
While I agree that his attitude and some of his actions (bragging) are out of
line, I don't think you should ever be badgered for doing something that's
legal. (And he hasn't yet been convicted of anything.)

Innocent until proven guilty, and all that.

~~~
raz0r
Yes, I'll have to agree with that.

